# "Western" style shirts



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm alway struck by these "Western style" shirts that Jim Cuddy etc wears. Is that what they're called? Western style shirts? I'd love to get one for special occasions, but I've never seen them for sale anywhere. Any clues on where to get one in Canada, Ottawa especially ?

Just noticed that smokin' Gretsch in the pic, Dynasonics too. Daddy Like!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

http://www.shopwiki.com/l/Rockmount-Ranch-Wear---L/S-Embroidered-Western-Snap-Shirt-"Paniolo

$75

I suspect the one he's wearing is probably vintage - from the 1940s/50s and costs around $400

google 'embroidered cowboy shirts'. You'll find them.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

In 'western' Canada shirts like that are basically a dime a dozen. Actually, depending on the store they start at about $7 or so and go up. Average price I'd say is around $45 or so. Back east, aside from wally world and the bay you'd probably be looking for a 'dude' store. We're talking Roy Rogers/John Wayne dude and not the 80's surfer dude here. 
I'd suspect the one he's wearing is maybe 10 years old at the most.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> In 'western' Canada shirts like that are basically a dime a dozen. Actually, depending on the store they start at about $7 or so and go up. Average price I'd say is around $45 or so. Back east, aside from wally world and the bay you'd probably be looking for a 'dude' store. We're talking Roy Rogers/John Wayne dude and not the 80's surfer dude here.
> I'd suspect the one he's wearing is maybe 10 years old at the most.


Thats pretty specific on the "dude" front. Not sure we really have a "'dude' store" here in Ottawa? Maybe we do and I'm not aware of it. I dont get out much!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You might look for a store near Ottawa that sells western riding apparel. 

Something like this: http://sandys-saddlery.com/

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

See "Uncle Bob" at Fabgear 64 on Richmond Rd. Close to where Richmond turns into Wellington.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

greco said:


> You might look for a store near Ottawa that sells western riding apparel.
> 
> Something like this: http://sandys-saddlery.com/
> 
> ...


Good suggestion Dave. There is one near me, but its full of "riding boots"/"horse balm"/"spurs"/"strange horse paraphernalia". 

Not so much with the cool Blue Rodeo shirts.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> You might look for a store near Ottawa that sells western riding apparel.
> 
> Something like this: http://sandys-saddlery.com/
> 
> ...


I'd just be wary of a place that has 'call for a price' on their t shirts.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> In 'western' Canada shirts like that are basically a dime a dozen. Actually, depending on the store they start at about $7 or so and go up. Average price I'd say is around $45 or so. Back east, aside from wally world and the bay you'd probably be looking for a 'dude' store. We're talking Roy Rogers/John Wayne dude and not the 80's surfer dude here.
> I'd suspect the one he's wearing is maybe 10 years old at the most.


For a photo shoot? Please. In "eastern" canada shirts like that are $400.

http://www.thegridto.com/culture/music/blue-rodeo-crooner-jim-cuddy/

"We stopped by the band’s Danforth recording studio to talk with co-lead singer (and tallest drink of water) Jim Cuddy about Blue Rodeo’s enduring allure, why he’ll always stop for fans and exactly how many *vintage cowboy shirts* are in his closet."

He answered 40 vintage shirts in the lightning round.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I went into a couple of stores on Broadway in Nashville, in between all the honky tonks, that had some fabulous western shirts. Great boots too. Not so great prices.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> I'd just be wary of a place that has 'call for a price' on their t shirts.


There is a saddlery store in Milton that I went into last year. That had boots for sale that were over $2000.00 a pair and many over $1000.00.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Lets focus people. "I Like Turtles" too. But: Shirts. For sale. Available for shipping.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

If it was me, and I was in Ottawa and wanted one for a special occasion, I'd go to my local Bay store and ask if they carry anything from English Laundry out of the UK. I picked up a couple plaid shirts last summer that weren't out of place while cattle driving in Montana. Picked up a nicer one for formal dinners too - but mainly because they were all 55% off. Not all the Bay stores carry them but if nothing else, it now gives me stuff to look for when my wife or kids need to go to the mall...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I see those shorts all over the place around here, but I have no idea how much they cost--I haven't worn one since my age was a single digit.
But my Dad has some.
I'd have to ask him or go to a store.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Google Lammle's Western Wear. As far as I know they do online. Not too sure about Wei's Western Wear. Last time I was in Army and Navy in Calgary, just before Christmas, they had some for $7.95, some for $15 and some for $35. Not too sure about your area but around here Salvation Army and Value Village sell shirts like that in good condition for under $25. Another place to ask is any store that carries Wrangler and Levis products. The Wally Worlds around here have them from time to time.
As far as the shirt Jim Cuddy is wearing being worth $400; if that's the case I donated about $1200 worth of shirts last year. $1000 to $2000 boots, those aren't everyday, ride the range work boots.
I don't know where Cambridge Ont. is compared to where you are but it seems, according to google and facebook, thatthere's a store there called Keleher's Western Wear that might have what you're looking for.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Or just come out to Alberta.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> I don't know where Cambridge Ont. is compared to where you are but it seems, according to google and facebook, that there's a store there called Keleher's Western Wear that might have what you're looking for.


I'm near Cambridge (in Kitchener)...but it is a long way from Kanata (~550 km at a guess).

Keleher's has been here forever. That is why I suggested looking for something similar in the Ottawa area. 

I used to ride western and spent a lot of time looking at/buying western tack, as there are several stores in the area. However, nothing on the scale that one could find out west.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> Lets focus people. "I Like Turtles" too. But: Shirts. For sale. Available for shipping.


What size?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

bscott said:


> See "Uncle Bob" at Fabgear 64 on Richmond Rd. Close to where Richmond turns into Wellington.


Bagpipe, actually Jim Cuddy gets at least a fair amount of those shirts here in Ottawa at fabgear 64. Go over to the store on Richmond, it's on 1112 Wellington St.W. and check it out. You'll probably even find that same shirt over there. 

The owner, Bob Cabana, is the drummer of the Fenton Brothers and also supplies most of the merchandise sold at the Bluesfest. There's a lot of musicians who buy their stuff at that store. That's also where the Cooper Brothers get most of the outfits they have on their band photos and at least the last couple of CDs they have come up with. Lately he's brought in Beatles jackets and suits. And those English Laundry shirts, he has them too. A bit less expensive if you buy it there rather than The Bay which I know carries them. That's also where I buy most of my hats and shirts.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Apple Saddlery has them: http://www.applesaddlery.com/c-461-clothing.aspx?category=-598-719- Although they're the other side of town from you, bagpipe, at 1875 Innes rd 
Ottawa, Ontario Canada K1B 4C6

Neil


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I'll check out the 2 stores in the Ottawa area.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't know if it's still there, but there was a store at the Cookstown Outlet mall that sold Western stuff.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

The store is called Herbert's in the Cookstown outlet mall. I don't know if it is still there, but if it isn't the main location (which has been there for what seems like forever) is only 15 minutes west of there in the town of Alliston. Which is where I live. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.westernshirts.com/


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

spam reported

*edit
and gone. I didn't resurrect this thread.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vintagewesternwear.com

Also herberts boots at Innisfil.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Hard to find them here in Halifax. Most of the horse stores only stock English riding gear.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

What happened to Bagpipe? Haven't seen him here in years.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Try Picov's or Greenhawk if you haven't found anything yet.

Edit: Oops. Zombie thread... :-/


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My post about Fabgear 64 is still relevant. If you are in Ottawa, check out the store. Lots of clothing for 'gigging' including shoes, hats, etc...


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Damn .... now I need a western shirt


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

I have 2 Scully brand western show shirts that I got at khoelers in Cambridge. They are not cheap new, but super high quality and look really badass on stage. I only wear them for gigs and they last forever!
















Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I got a couple. Pick them up in thrift stores. Wrangler sell's them. Snap button is what they are mainly


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

It's only work wear but... 

Harvest Gear Mens HG Flannel Snap Shirt Medium (M)


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Try your local thrift store. I have a couple and that's where I got em.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I wear this one to work a lot; it has a dead animal on the back to piss off vegans.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There are lots on eBay.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I remember them always being in the Sears catalogue, but that's obviously gone now.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I paid Bob at Fabgear64 a visit and found out he's retiring in August and closing the store. So if you are interested in getting shirts or hats, come to his shop next month as he is getting some new supplies which would probably be the last before he shuts it down. The shop was also broken into 3 weeks ago. He said he lost a lot of collectables and an iPad and all that.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

They're all over the place around here--from plain to psychadelic & neon


----------

